# كيفية تصنيع غراء منخفض التكاليف خاص بلصق الكرتون علي البارد



## طالب عفوه (9 مارس 2012)

كيفية صناعة الغراء الخاص بلصق الكرتون بتكلفة منخفضة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مارس 2012)

الاخ الكريم توجد عده انواع من لواصق للكرتون مختلفة الاساس فاى منها تريد؟ على سبيل المثال
السليكات
الغراء النباتى واساسه الدكسترين اى يصنع بمعالجة النشا
الغراء الابيض


----------

